# Lillebaby Everywear - any reviews?



## veghead04

I haven't seen any comments on this one at all. It looks like a good one. Thoughts?
http://www.lillebabyusa.com/everywear.cfm


----------



## cotopaxi

Edited: In looking at it again - I forgot that it does have a wider-base option and can be used for back carries. OOPS! Sorry. However, the straps look a little wimpy.... I would still suggest a different SSC honestly.

They are similar to Baby Bjorn and have many of the same limitations -
the biggest one being that the "seat" area for the child is very narrow, making it less comfortable for the baby than other options, and making it last only a few months.

Other soft structured carriers have a wider base. These put the child in a more seated position, so they are not effectively hanging from their pelvis bone. This also means that it will fit for many more months. These other carriers are also more supportive for YOU, making it actually comfortable to keep carrying up to and beyond one year.

Finally, the positions are limited in the Lille / Bjorn / Snugglie type carriers. Those are mainly used for front carries. It's nice IME to be able to put the child on your back - very ergonomic and great for older babies while you're doing chores - it gets hard to get anything done once the baby gets big enough to take up a large chunk of your torso space, lol.

While the Lille / Bjorn / Snugglie carriers are popular because they are shown in a facing out position, a lot of experienced babywearers will tell you that is actually the most limited-utility position. It is THE most uncomfortable for the wearer - it means the baby's weight will pull away from your body, straining your back and shoulders. It also means the baby can't just snuggle up against you if she gets sleepy or overstimulated. And, of course you can't nurse while facing out.







(I hope... lol.)

So many people think that babies are only happy facing out, but really nearly all of them will do great facing in, or if they crave more stimulation, on your back or hip, and you will be more comfortable. I will admit there is a rough stage for most babies from about 2-3 months where they are starting to get curious enough to want to see out but don't have the neck strength to turn their heads well in the front-facing in position and most parents are scared of doing a back carry at that age... but it's a quick stage, I promise.

So...
Alternative soft structured carriers...
-Beco Butterfly
-Olives & Applesauce
-Pikkolo
-Ergo

there are lots of others too but those are some of the most readily available ones.

Sorry for the novel, lol! I get carried away.


----------



## MelT

I deliberated for a long time about buying an Ergo or a Lillebaby carrier. In the end, I went with the Lillebaby, and I couldn't be happier. I know the Ergo has legions of fans, and it is very comfortable, but for me it was WAY too hot. I put it on in an air-conditioned store and was sweltering within minutes. the Lillebaby is made of a much cooler microfiber and is not nearly as hot to wear.
I do think the Ergo is better made overall, it's indestructible! But the Lillebaby seems well put-together also. It's true that the Lillebaby doesn't have those thick padded straps, but when you adjust it properly, you really don't need all that padding and the pads it does have are very comfortable. Same goes for the waist pad. It's great to have the facing-out option while the baby is light enough, but I think I would choose the Lillebaby over the Ergo even without that option.


----------



## pixiepunk

you might check in the review section over at thebabywearer.com to see if anyone has reviewed it. i personally won't buy a carrier from a company that is not heavily and well-reviewed. it might be great, and then again it might stink and fall apart in 2 months. if you buy from brands that are tried and true, you know you're getting a quality product that works for lots of parents and babies.

just judging from the pictures on the home page i would definitely say this would not be a good carrier for an older/heavier baby/toddler. the older child (in the hip carry) has his entire leg sticking out, probably because the body is so narrow. and the straps don't look like they'd support the weight very well of a heavier baby.

if you're looking for something that will do a forward facing out position, try a Pikkolo. they get great reviews!


----------



## Caittune

Looking at the pictures from the website, I would probably think twice about buying it. In the back carry the child looks like they are leaning back and the shoulder straps look like they might slip off. The hip carry has the strap right up on the neck of the guy which is very uncomfortable.


----------



## MamaKickyPants

:

cotopaxi said it best, I don't need to say anything more, except that I agree - there are better options.


----------



## maymorales

i bought it a few weeks ago.
i returned it the next day.
fwiw, i totally got sucked in by the pretty pics.


----------



## CindyCindy

I wouldn't buy it. It says that you must use an infant cradle and harness for 7 - 15lbs which is sold separately. That sounds kind of bogus to me. In the pictures with the older children, it looks like they are going to fall out. Either flip out of it, or just slip out the side. There are many more tried and true carriers out there, that personally I think are prettier also. I agree with MelTi, you don't need thick padded straps, and several carriers out there don't have the huge padded straps. I say keep searching.


----------



## maymorales

Came back to add:

I bought it as a shower gift because I knew my cousin had to have a forward facing out option. But I had to take it back because there were several flimsy defects. The snaps on the hood pocket came off and the red dye got all over me. Nothing that affects functionality, as far as I could tell.

It is significantly lighter weight than Ergo but I couldn't see it being supportive enough to provide comfort to, both, wearer and baby especially past newborn stage. The body panel is far too light weight, imo, to provide adequate support for a developing baby. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## MomSecondTime

Writing this from Europe, we ordered this through our friends and they delivered it to us while visiting us. We bought it off GreenPea - Internet purchase.

Based on the advertising, we thought it might be comparable to Ergo and Manduca, but this product is disasterous. Despite having paid for us, we chucked it (because the 21-day return was over by the time it got to us) and bought a Manduca. Here are the limitations, comparing it to Manduca:

- the waist buckle does not have a safety clasp!!! Shoddy! I have better clasps on my sons school bags.

- the shoulder harness is thin and has to be clipped to the main strap and any toddler over a year playing with it can unhook it while he is being strapped in, makes it very difficult! It is an ABSOLUTE nightmare to clip it back on without taking the baby off!

- there is no loop or holder for the extra length of the strap, so it hangs around, very annoying!

- The straps at the back that connect the two shoulder straps are placed extremely uncomfortably and keep pressing against the top of my spine - HURTS! And it does not have any padding underneath.

- No lumbar or back support! After a while, you can feel the weight!

- The black straps are connected way too high, it should be much lower!

- Quality of workmanship: chin- or vietnam- -ese - need I say more!

Another thing, but part of the review might be subjective: I tried to use the Lillebaby carrier with my two-month old infant, and there was no way in I could make him comfortable in that. I finally just gave up and bought a BB.

Overall, a very flimsy product with very GOOD and MISLEADING advertising! I definitely would not recommend this product. And while I am at it, just take a look at your annoying feedback form: where does one get the production number from? Yeesh!

I wrote an email back to SCI and their response was, i.e. despite that we bought it late-mid in 2010, we had the older model and that they had a newer model based on feedback. Yet, in all their designs and videos it is the same old model!

And oh, scandinavian design... for countries that are known for their quality products not to mention reliability and simplicity in design, you are kidding me, right? I think the owner just learnt a new word "Scandinavian", whoo, let's use that... Claiming to be of Nordic design surely means a few more dollars!


----------



## candelaria80

I ordered this carrier because we needed a front facing option...it was the worst! The straps are horrible, the buckles are cheap and the main waist buckle even broke! Not well made at all!
We got the Boba carrier and love it. No front facing option, but we will live. I am also on the list for the Beco Gemini which does offer a front facing option, but who knows when that one will come out.


----------

